# Thank you Tommy!!!



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for coming up and doing the seminar today. I was a lil worried with the # of people that one on one time would be a problem but you did a great job. I didn't break any casting records but now that I know what I have been doing wrong and can work on it I know I can get better. Thanks again and great meeting you and seeing you cast in person.

Also was glad to meet new people and see old friends again.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Very well said, Clay.

Tommy, you put on a great seminar. You asked if there was anything you could change in the future. I couldn't think of a single thing. Great job.

I learned a lot, the weather was perfect and I got to see some good friends. It doesn't get any better than that.

It was very nice to meet you, Tommy. Thanks for helpin' us all become better casters. I hope I get the chance to cast and/or fish with you again soon.

A special thanks to Demonfish for putting this togehter for us.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank You Tommy I really enjoyed the seminar. Next time I hope to be ready to try and learn the pendulum, I have allot of work to do before that. At the end I think I have a much better grasp on the OTG. I like the HDX and British rod (I can not remember the name nor can I google it) I really enjoyed throwing it. My only regret (my fault) was to not try my Blue Yonder on HDX which I'm sure I would have spooled, but it would have given me an idea of what a little faster reel would have done. It was great see some really great people there as well. Rolland I need to get out with soon. Frank I will work on a field, we need to bring a tourney to Virginia. Tommy once again Thank You.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I got it!! Anyfish Anywhere (thank You Veals) that is the name of that rod. Guys look out for this rod It is great.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys.

It was a good trip to Va and I really enjoyed spending the day teaching and casting. I was glad to come up and would be happy to do it again.

What a great group of casters!! I believe I saw improvement in everyone that participated and that was worth the trip in itself.

I look forward to seeing you guys on the field or on the beach in future.

Tommy

ps, Anyfish Anywhere is it. I'm impressed with their rods.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tommy and friends.I apologize for not being able to make it out. The wife gave me an ultimatum..either get the contractor quotes ( for the re-model) today or do em next weekend....Next weekend was not an option...since I plan on fishing.

I have taken note from a few participants that the clinic was well worth it....
I especially missed the OTG and Hatteras casting clinic..I know I would have worn your ear off about balancing a spool.

Maybe next time Tommy.


BTW Tommy..was there a cast off between you,Rolland, Frank, Eric and Mike?.......

You don't have to reveal the results...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tommy said:


> ps, Anyfish Anywhere is it. I'm impressed with their rods.


Tommy..ya make saving money very difficult!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There ia a castoff every time Rolland and I step onto a casting court...

It's been that way for years now.



Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tommy said:


> There ia a castoff every time Rolland and I step onto a casting court...
> 
> It's been that way for years now.
> 
> ...


I wish I could have caught up with you and Rolland on da field Friday night.

Mark said it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity to watch and learn. Keep them arms up people. I think with the way Mike was casting what we all really need is a choreographer. Will you be downloading the casting videos?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Tommy..ya make saving money very difficult!!!


I already have 2 ordered


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

My apologies for missing it as well,circumstances out of my control in the way of the youngest son making a trip to the Ches. Gen. Hospital Thursday afternoon for a suspected Appendix issue that turned out to be some sort of viral thing with the lymph glands real near the appendix. Anyway it was 2:00 pm Saturday before we could get him back home and the casting clinic wasn't exactly politically correct. around the homefront.

Sounds like all had a great time and hopefully there'll be another one soon, if so count me in. Until then I'll be out on the field picking the minds of all the ones that did make it or at least can cast a heaver the right way.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

A pic of me throwing Tommy's HDX.

I still need to work on loading the rod a little better.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks Tommy*

Thanks Tommy for a very well done seminar. Videos and books are good, but you can't beat the real thing. I never thought I could pull off a pendulum cast but with your help it happened. Frank, thanks for your part in getting this event together. It was good to put some faces and names together. I enjoyed meeting and casting with all of you. I hope to see you sometime on the planks or surf. Merlin


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

well i have to say just seeing the bunch of you again and the fun that you all had it was worth it. tommy was a great instructor and by the end of the day you could tell how much you all learned.

spiderhitch, you are no joke man, i laughed a litle watching you cast for the first time, but man you have your own style. it is different to say the least but one of the most explosive casts i've ever seen, you put so much energy into it. i think that you working together with someone that can smooth you out a little "you are a master to be". great job mike.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I want to also thank Frank for putting this all together and for helping me with the organization. Thanks also to Rolland for guiding me in, getting me to a motel and then getting me back out on 64 again.

I had a great time guys.

Tommy


----------

